# Bugg bruit clavier iPad mini



## Flow29 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche désespérément une solution à mon pb : le son des touches de mon clavier et celui du verrouillage de l'écran sur mon iPad mini ne fonctionne pas.

Pourtant, ces deux paramètres sont bien activés dans mes réglages. 

Quelqu'un a t il déjà eu ce pb, cmt peut on le résoudre ? 

Merci pr avance !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2013)

Déjà eu ce problème sur iPhone: reboot ou alors reformate...


----------

